# Recent camping trip and found these guys



## shano (Dec 23, 2014)

Just got back from a camping trip to Goomburra, around 2.5 hrs SW of Brisbane. It was up near Main Range national park at around 500m altitude so quite a cold environment.
Found this guy on the side of a dirt track. Around 1.1m. Not too sure of the species...?












And these guys were photographed at night congregating down by the creek. In the span of about 5 sqm and what I could see with my head lamp there would have been 20+ of these.
From my research they look to be Litoria Wilcoxii, common name Stoney Creek Frog. These guys appear to be the males and turn this colour come breeding season. It was unreal to see these guys all together and calling out to the females.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 23, 2014)

lace monitor and yes wilcoxi


----------



## shano (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks richoman I thought it may have been a lace monitor but wasn't too sure.


----------

